# T-shirt Designing Business



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Most important things is that what you want in on your website. In general, There are several critical elements to starting a successful t-shirt business. Each of these elements need to be considered closely before moving forward:


*Niche*: Being more specific will help you stand out as well as better attract and market to the right audience without blowing your budget.
*Design*: The majority of people that are purchasing graphic tees are looking for design, graphics and slogans that connect with them and reflect their opinions and personality.
*Quality*: The quality of the shirts you use and the prints needs to be top notch.
*Brand*: A strong, interesting brand is vital in the t-shirt industry.
Hope, This Helpful.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

There are so many point that you have to note down Before you start any t-shirt designing business, analyze related market, contact with vendor, which trend is going on in the market, like graphics, slogan, super hero etc. should be aware the market demand. All the best.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
Contact tshirt production companies they need tshirt designers, it will help you to explore in to the tshirt designing business.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Knowing your market and your customer is a must. I feel like a lot of people believe they have a brilliant idea but they don’t connect with their market. No matter how much you want to go and do your own thing you need to remember you need a customer to sell to. You can’t be a walmart. What I mean is you can’t sell products to everyone. There already is a walmart and they are going to beat you on prices every time and you need to compete on something different. 

If you want to be stable on marketi then you also need website. Luckily for you there are some great options to get a professional e-commerce website up and running and not break the bank. With $30 a month you can get a site up and start selling your products. Magento has tons of free themes that will make you look professional and it’s easy enough to use that you don’t need to pay for an expensive designer.


----------



## allan373 (Nov 12, 2016)

shreyasin799 said:


> How can i start T-shirt designing business to get independent exposure globally ?


If you don't have a website right know I suggest you create a facebook business page first,buy doing this you already have a presence online globally also its an advantage if you have friends in different parts of the world.If you already have designs put it on mock up shirts and post it on facebook page to gather likes,comments and many even if your not selling your designs yet.


----------

